# Neewbie Here!



## mj101076 (Aug 11, 2007)

This seems like a great place. I've been reading a few threads and thought I might have to get in on some of the fun.

I'm fairly new to bicycle riding, about 2 years now, but I have never owned a road bike. I've been mountain biking and commuting on a Trek hybrid but for some reason thought the drop down position of road riding wasn't for me.

But that has changed and I just purchased my first road bike, a Trek Madone 5.2. All I have to say is this is like riding a dream bike. I never want to get off. I've twice ridden in the rain since purchasing the bike a week ago and caught an awful cold from it, but it was so worth it. I love this bike! It is a breeze to ride up and downhill. If I give little, none, or some effort on the pedals the thing just goes. 

I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome!

That is awesome that you got a Trek Madone! Those look like awesome bikes! Please post pics when you can!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Welcome mj101076! I too have a Trek Madone 5.2 & it does ride like a dream, especially after riding a mtn bike. The 10 pound difference in wt & 700 wheels make a clear difference. Do you feel light as a feather & really fast? Oh, yeah.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there, welcome to the fray!

My first bike was a Trek 2100, aluminum with carbon fork. I went from that to an extremely responsive titanium Seven. I remember when I first got on it, I almost crashed myself because I wasn't expecting it to be so responsive. It's funny how bikes are so different from each other.

I sure wish my bike would just fly up those hills now... it did when I first got it, but after two weeks, I think it got tired! Now I'm stuck lugging my own butt up the hills.


----------



## mj101076 (Aug 11, 2007)

MyBlueTrek this is for you...

Its home is in my living room, on my trainer for now~
The stem will be changed back to the original black as soon as it comes in. Had to order another to fit me correctly. 
As for the pedals, they're coming but I am a bit afraid my first road fall might hurt a bit. Most people tell me I will fall learning to wear the clipless pedals and cleats. :blush2: 


View attachment 113295




venus...Your so right on about the weight difference, wow. The first time I got the bike I thought I might just blow over. My partner and I went on a 20 mile ride the other day and I wasn't even aware until 10 minutes after the fact, she wasn't behind me. I felt bad but it felt so good!  



vonteity... I actually enjoy climbing the hills... well, for now at least!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome! That's a nice bike. 

As for the clipless pedals, practice clipping in and out for a bit while riding on grass.


----------



## mj101076 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks...*

Great advice!! Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful bike! I am drooling! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Welcome! That's a nice bike.
> 
> As for the clipless pedals, practice clipping in and out for a bit while riding on grass.


Also practice on the trainer.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

il sogno said:


> As for the clipless pedals, practice clipping in and out for a bit while riding on grass.


It's the unplanned stops that getcha when you're learning. F'r instance if you're riding witha friend and she does something unexpected... topple. Good news is they're always lo speed topples and more embarrassing than painful. Usually.

Nice bike... ride it fast.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Also practice on the trainer.


This is just what I was going to suggest, but zeytin beat me to it. 
Clipping in and out on the trainer helped me get the resistence set to where I needed it and I just practiced clipping in and out over and over again for a few minutes each time I rode. 

I still fell a few weeks after I started riding them on the road, but it was at very slow speed when I was distracted and didn't clip out fast enough. The kids in the yard across the street from me had quite a laugh at my expense! 

Congrats on your bike, mj!


----------

